# Aquilo/aquele



## Snipy

Eu não entendi bem a diferença entre "aquilo" e "aquele". Alguém pode me explicar a diferença, talvez com uns exemplos, por favor? Para mim são a mesma coisa, mas eu sei que não é assim  .


----------



## wordreferencee

Aquele (seja determinante ou pronome) refere-se a algo do sexo masculino:
*Aquele* funcionário é muito eficiente.
Gosto deste fato, mas *aquele* já não me agrada tanto (aquele fato).


Aquilo (género "neutro") costuma substituir algo que está subentendido na frase, muitas vezes um objecto indeterminado:
Não sei porque me disse ele *aquilo* (= aquelas coisas).
Onde está *aquilo* que me prometeste? (= o objecto ou objectos que me prometeste e que não sei o que é)

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Outsider

_Aquilo_ refere-se a objectos ou a abstracções indeterminadas.

_Aquele_ refere-se a uma pessoa do sexo masculino ou a outro conceito que tenha sido nomeado explicitamente no discurso com um substantivo do género masculino.


----------



## almufadado

"Eu vi *aquilo* a voar tão alto, mais parecia um avião."

"Eu vi *aquela* bambaleando as coxas, mais parecia um 'avião'." 

"Eu vi *aquele* a olhar para *aquela *quando *aquilo *aconteceu".

"*Aquilo* caiu na cabeça* daquele *(while pointing to him)que é o marido* daquela *(now pointing to her)*"*

"*Daquela* vez ele disse *aquilo, àquele* senhor, que* aquela* coisa não era dele, que pertencia* àquela *senhora." -> "*That* time he said* that (something) *to* that *man there, * that* thing there was not his, it belonged to *that* lady there."   

In oral language aquilo/aquela -> refers to something that is present and obvious, yet not called by name or unnamed.
In written language it has to hvae something to relate to (complement)


aquele (him/that man) /aquela (her/that woman)-> people 
oral -> present, and point out or singled out 
written -> unknow or unnamed person, or in a complement to the previouly referred person .


----------



## Snipy

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda, acho que eu entendi. Quero escrever uns exemplos pra vocês verem se o que entendi está certo:

- Vou dar um presente àquela menina sentada aí.
- Aquilo que aquele cara me falou foi "oi".
- O que é isto? Este é aquele presente que ele me deu ontem, aquilo (ou "aquele"?) que eu te falei.


----------



## almufadado

Snipy said:


> Obrigado a todos pela ajuda, acho que eu entendi. Quero escrever uns exemplos pra vocês verem se o que entendi está certo:
> 
> - Vou dar um presente àquela menina sentada aí.
> - Aquilo que aquele cara me falou foi "oi".
> - O que é isto? Este é aquele presente que ele me deu ontem, aquilo (ou "aquele"?) que eu te falei.



aquilo =* O* conteúdo do que foi dito = *o* que foi dito

O que é isto? Isto é aquele presente -> na formal oral também seria aceite. Convém fazer a relação directa este->este,  isto->isto, ou relação oposta/diferenciação "este->aquele", "isto->aquilo"

Com a adição do verbo "ser" para separar a oração e torna-se complemento dessa frase pode usar as duas:
Este é aquele presente que ele me deu ontem, *é* aquilo (conteúdo) /aquele (o presente) que eu te falei.

È molto buono il tuo portuguese ! Da vero !


----------



## Snipy

almufadado said:


> aquilo =* O* conteúdo do que foi dito = *o* que foi dito
> 
> O que é isto? Isto é aquele presente -> na formal oral também seria aceite. Convém fazer a relação directa este->este,  isto->isto, ou relação oposta/diferenciação "este->aquele", "isto->aquilo"
> 
> Com a adição do verbo "ser" para separar a oração e torna-se complemento dessa frase pode usar as duas:
> Este é aquele presente que ele me deu ontem, *é* aquilo (conteúdo) /aquele (o presente) que eu te falei.
> 
> È molto buono il tuo portuguese ! Da vero !


Obrigado pela ajuda, a gramática portuguesa é bem dificil às vezes! Estudei o português com o Assimil, mas *aquele * livro falta de gramática, por isso tenho muita dúvida.
Uma pequena correção: "È molto buono il tuo portoghese ! Davvero !"


----------



## almufadado

Snipy said:


> Obrigado pela ajuda, a gramática portuguesa é bem dificil às vezes! Estudei o português com o Assimil, mas *aquele * livro falta de gramática, por isso tenho muita dúvida.
> Uma pequena correção: "È molto buono il tuo portoghese ! Davvero !"



Este "gh" dá me voltas à cabeça e não pega !! 

Mi scusi per il mio Italiano. ...portoghese, portoghese, portoghese, portoghese, portoghese, ...  _Grazie per le correzioni_.

PS : A gramática é nossa amiga ! .. nostra amica !


----------



## Snipy

almufadado said:


> Este "gh" dá me voltas à cabeça e não pega !!
> 
> Mi scusi per il mio Italiano. ...portoghese, portoghese, portoghese, portoghese, portoghese, ...  _Grazie per le correzioni_.
> 
> PS : A gramática é nossa amiga ! .. nostra amica !


Practice leads to perfection!


----------



## GOODVIEW

> - Vou dar um presente àquela menina sentada aí.



Snipy,
Só uma observação, o correto seria:

... àquela menina sentada *lá*.
_*àquela*_ refers to a girl who is far from yourself and from the person you are talking to and _*lá*_ is used in these cases.

Or...

... a *essa* menina sentada _*aí*_
_*aí*_ refers to a girl close to the person you are talking to.

Or...
_*Esta*_ menina sentada _*aqui*_ - Best situation, the girl is close to you!


----------



## crespus2006

Aquilo - para coisas - "aquilo foi estranho"
Aquele - para pessoas e coias - "aquele garoto é engraçado", "aquele sapato é branco"


----------



## Snipy

GOODVIEW said:


> Snipy,
> Só uma observação, o correto seria:
> 
> ... àquela menina sentada *lá*.
> _*àquela*_ refers to a girl who is far from yourself and from the person you are talking to and _*lá*_ is used in these cases.
> 
> Or...
> 
> ... a *essa* menina sentada _*aí*_
> _*aí*_ refers to a girl close to the person you are talking to.
> 
> Or...
> _*Esta*_ menina sentada _*aqui*_ - Best situation, the girl is close to you!


It makes more sense, you are right.  Thank you.


----------



## Outsider

GOODVIEW said:


> Snipy,
> Só uma observação, o correto seria:
> 
> ... àquela menina sentada *lá*.


Ou também *ali*.


----------



## almufadado

Originally Posted by *GOODVIEW* 

 
 				Snipy,
Só uma observação, o correto seria:

... àquela menina sentada *lá*.



Snipy said:


> It makes more sense, you are right.  Thank you.



Com a ressalva que "cá"/"lá", "aqui"/"aí" depende do contexto, oral ou escrito e da construção da frase !

-


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Com a ressalva que "cá"/"lá", "aqui"/"aí" depende do contexto, oral ou escrito e da construção da frase !


 
È vero!
A língua tem mais nuances do que a minha singela explicação consegue abraçar.


----------



## Icetrance

Snipy said:


> Obrigado a todos pela ajuda, acho que eu entendi. Quero escrever uns exemplos pra vocês verem se o que entendi está certo:
> 
> - Vou dar um presente àquela menina sentada aí.
> - Aquilo que aquele cara me falou foi "oi".
> - O que é isto? Este é aquele presente que ele me deu ontem, aquilo (ou "aquele"?) que eu te falei.



Deveria se dizer: _Daquilo/Do que aquele cara me falou foi "oi"_.  Fala-se DE algo/agluma coisa, nao?


----------



## AlexSantos

Icetrance said:


> Deveria se dizer: _Daquilo/Do que aquele cara me falou foi "oi"_.  Fala-se DE algo/agluma coisa, nao?



Não exatamente.

Falar algo a alguém = To tell something to someone.
Falar de/sobre algo = To talk about something

Mas a frase estaria errada do mesmo jeito, o correto seria:_ O que aquele cara me falou foi "oi"._


----------



## Icetrance

falar = dizer

De onde vem a confusão...


----------

